# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ναυάγια >  KΩΣΤΑΚΟΣ

## Grotta

**
*1996* Το επιβατηγό 'ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ' προσκρούει στην Πυραυλάκατο 'ΚΩΣΤΑΚΟΣ' με Κυβερνήτη τον Πχη Κ. Λάζαρη ΠΝ και Αξκο Φυλακής Γέφυρας τον Σμρο Μ. Δημούλκα ΠΝ στα Αυλάκια της Σάμου, με αποτέλεσμα τη βύθιση της τελευταίας και τον θάνατο 4 μελών του πληρωματός της. Μετά από επίπονες προσπάθειες, το πλοίο ανελκύσθηκε στις 15 Μαρτίου 1997, αλλά δεν κρίθηκε οικονομικά σκόπιμη η επισκευή και ενεργοποίησή του.

----------


## Grotta

ΕΧΕΙ γίνει πλέον κανόνας εδώ στην Ελλάδα. Τα περισσότερα και δυστυχώς πολύνεκρα δυστυχήματα τα προκαλούν οι έμπειροι: οδηγοί, μηχανοδηγοί, πιλότοι, πλοίαρχοι. Εμπειρος, θυμάστε, ήταν ο πιλότος του C-130 (με πολλές ώρες πτήσης στο ενεργητικό του) που έπεσε στο όρος Οθρυς, έμπειρος και ο ελεγκτής εναερίου κυκλοφορίας στον πύργο ελέγχου στην Αγχίαλο που του έδινε τις εντολές για την πορεία που θα ακολουθούσε. Εμπειρος αξιωματικός ήταν και ο κυβερνήτης της πυραυλακάτου *«Κωστάκος»* που από τη γέφυρα του σκάφους είχε την ευθύνη για την ασφάλειά της. Εμπειρος ­ από τους πλέον έμπειρους μάλιστα ­ αξιωματικός του Εμπορικού μας Στόλου ήταν και ο πλοίαρχος του «Σάμαινα» που εμβόλισε την πανάκριβη πυραυλάκατο και έστειλε στον υγρό τάφο τέσσερις αξιωματικούς από το πλήρωμά της. 

_«Είδα το οχηματαγωγό να πηγαίνει βόρεια και ησύχασα._ _Δεν έδωσα ιδιαίτερη_ _σημασία»_, ήταν η πρώτη δικαιολογία που είπε, χωρίς ακόμη να συνέλθει από το σοκ, ο σημαιοφόρος του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού, ο άνθρωπος που ήταν στη γέφυρα, στη θέση του κυβερνήτη, την ώρα της σύγκρουσης. Αυτή η υπερεκτίμηση της ικανότητάς του να προβλέπει την πορεία των πλοίων από πολλά μίλια τον έκανε να παραμείνει ακίνητος, στη μέση της θάλασσας, με τις μηχανές στο ρελαντί και με σβηστά τα φώτα. 
Τις ικανότητές του υπερεκτίμησε και ο πλοίαρχος του «Σάμαινα», που γνώριζε τα θαλάσσια περάσματα, εκεί στη Σάμο, σαν το σπίτι του και ήξερε πώς θα εξοικονομήσει χρόνο και καύσιμα και κυρίως πώς θα αυξομειώσει την ταχύτητά του, ανάλογα με τον άνεμο και τα θαλάσσια ρεύματα. Η υπερεμπιστοσύνη του και ο ανταγωνισμός των ακτοπλοϊκών εταιρειών τον έκαναν να νιώθει κυρίαρχος της θάλασσας της Σάμου, περίπου μοναδικός στην ανακάλυψη νέων «μονοπατιών» για να φθάνει γρηγότερα στα λιμάνια, καλύπτοντας έτσι τις αναπόφευκτες καθυστερήσεις κατά την επιβίβαση και αποβίβαση. Και εκεί όπου πήγαινε βορειοανατολικά, έστριψε ξαφνικά για να βρίσκεται πολύ κοντά στην ακτή και να κερδίσει χρόνο ώστε να βρεθεί γρηγορότερα στο Καρλόβασι. Με αστραπιαία κίνηση, χωρίς να ενημερώσει κανέναν, άλλαξε κατεύθυνση και βρέθηκε στα πλάγια και πίσω από την πυραυλάκατο. 
Η πυραυλάκατος «Κωστάκος» ήταν από τις πλέον αξιόμαχες μονάδες του Στόλου μας. Η ταχύτητά της ξεπερνούσε τα 35 μίλια. Ο οπλισμός της από τους πλέον επίφοβους στον εχθρό. Εξι πυραύλους επιφανείας (και ακριβείας) «Πένγκιουιν», ένα πυροβόλο «Οτομελάρα», αντιαεροπορικά πυροβόλα και τορπιλοσωλήνες τύπου SST-4, γερμανικής κατασκευής, ικανές να πλήξουν σκάφη επιφανείας ακόμη και υποβρύχια. Ηλεκτρονικός εξοπλισμός άριστος, αφού διέθετε ραντάρ και ραντάρ κατεύθυνσης πυρός. Ηταν κατασκευασμένη αποκλειστικά από αλουμίνιο, για να είναι ελαφρότερη, ώστε να μπορεί να τρέχει με μεγάλη ταχύτητα κάτω από οποιεσδήποτε καιρικές συνθήκες. 
Το αλουμίνιο δεν αντέχει στα τρακαρίσματα και αυτό το γνωρίζουν όλοι οι αξιωματικοί του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού που προσέχουν τις πυραυλακάτους και τις τορπιλακάτους σαν τα μάτια τους. Πουθενά να μην ακουμπήσουν, ούτε καν στις προβλήτες των λιμανιών. Με την ταχύτητα που έπεσε το οχηματαγωγό πάνω της ήταν σίγουρο ότι θα την βύθιζε. Από θαύμα (ή από καθαρή τύχη) δεν υπήρξαν περισσότερα θύματα. 
Σε παρόμοιες θαλάσσιες συγκρούσεις τα θύματα σχεδόν πάντοτε είναι πολλά. Οπως συνέβη το 1972, μέρα μεσημέρι, λίγο έξω από τον Πειραιά, όταν συγκρούστηκε το «Μέρλιν» ­ οχηματαγωγό του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού ­ με το πετρελαιοφόρο, 30.000 τόνων, του Νιάρχου. Το οχηματαγωγό βυθίστηκε σε κλάσματα δευτερολέπτου. Τα θύματα ήταν 42 αξιωματικοί, υπαξιωματικοί και ναύτες. 
_«Το είδα που πήγε βόρεια και ησύχασα»_, επέμεινε ακόμη και ως χθες ο εκτελών χρέη κυβερνήτη της πυραυλακάτου, που δεν μπορούσε ακόμη να καταλάβει πώς έγινε το κακό. Και κανείς από το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό δεν είναι σε θέση ή επιθυμεί να πει το παραμικρό. Οι αξιωματικοί του έχουν ένα σπάνιο συναίσθημα συναδέλφωσης, κάτι που δεν το συναντάς ούτε στον Στρατό ξηράς, ούτε στην Πολεμική Αεροπορία. Ποτέ δεν θα «καρφώσει» ο ένας στον άλλο, ποτέ δεν θα τον κατηγορήσει και βεβαίως πάντοτε θα προστρέξει ανά πάσα στιγμή αυτόκλητος να καλύψει, στη δύσκολη ώρα, τον συνάδελφό του. Είναι από τα πρώτα πράγματα που μαθαίνουν στη Σχολή Ναυτικών Δοκίμων, προτού ακόμη γίνουν σημαιοφόροι. Και αυτή την «ιερή συναδελφοσύνη» την κρατούν ώσπου να πεθάνουν: _«Από_ _τους_ _αξιωματικούς_ _δεν_ _πρόκειται_ _να_ _μαθευτεί_ _το_ _παραμικρό»_, προειδοποίησε και ο υπουργός Εθνικής Αμυνας κ. *Α.* *Τσοχατζόπουλος*, που εναποθέτει τώρα τις ελπίδες του στο ανακριτικό πόρισμα. Και πράγματι, όποιον αξιωματικό και αν ρωτήσεις, είτε είναι εν ενεργεία είτε εν αποστρατεία είτε ακόμη και πρώην αρχηγός του ΓΕΝ με συγκεκριμένες πολιτικές τοποθετήσεις, αποφεύγει να κατηγορήσει άλλον αξιωματικό. Οπως συνέβη τότε και με το «κίνημα του ναυτικού» επί χούντας, που κανένας αξιωματικός του Π.Ν. δεν πρόδωσε συνάδελφό του, όσα βασανιστήρια και αν υπέστη... 
Η δικαιολογία της κόπωσης (τρεις ημέρες έμειναν άγρυπνοι οι αξιωματικοί και το υπόλοιπο πλήρωμα της πυραυλακάτου, λόγω της άσκησης «Παρμενίων») δεν ευσταθεί και κανείς ως σήμερα δεν την προέβαλε. Ούτε βέβαια ότι τους πήρε ο ύπνος. Μπορεί ο κυβερνήτης κ. *Κ.* *Λάζαρης* να μη βρισκόταν εκείνη την ώρα στη γέφυρα, μπορεί ο ύπαρχος, υποπλοίαρχος κ. *Ι.* *Νικηφόρος*, να μη βρισκόταν στη γέφυρα (βρισκόταν στον θάλαμο επιχειρήσεων), αλλά στο πλοίο βρίσκονταν τουλάχιστον τέσσερα ζευγάρια άγρυπνα μάτια: του σημαιοφόρου, που ήταν στη γέφυρα (στη θέση του κυβερνήτη και του υπάρχου), του οπτήρα, του σηματωρού και βεβαίως του πηδαλιούχου. Ολοι αυτοί παρακολουθούσαν το «Σάμαινα», αλλά δεν το αντελήφθησαν όταν τους πλησίασε. Το είδαν μόνο στις 500 γιάρδες. Αλλά τότε ήταν πλέον αργά... 
Οπως σήμερα αποκαλύπτει *«Το Βήμα»*, από τα πρώτα επίσημα συμπεράσματα προκύπτουν τα εξής. Η πυραυλάκατος βρισκόταν σε φάση «αγκίστρωσης», δηλαδή σε κατάσταση πλήρους συσκότισης, με τις μηχανές στο ρελαντί και το ραντάρ σε λειτουργία, αλλά και τον ασύρματο, όχι όμως για να μεταδίδει αλλά για να λαμβάνει. Ηταν σε άσκηση νυκτερινού αιφνιδιασμού. Οι αξιωματικοί της πράγματι παρακολουθούσαν το «Σάμαινα», ολόφωτο να κατευθύνεται βορειοανατολικά. Και πράγματι ησύχασαν. Είχαν άλλωστε δει και άλλα πλοία να βγαίνουν από το Βαθύ, περίπου με την ίδια πορεία και ταχύτητα. Δεν υπολόγισαν όμως τρία πράγματα και εδώ ακριβώς είναι αυτό που λέμε _«υπερεκτίμηση των ικανοτήτων τους»_: *Πρώτον*, την ταχύτητα του ανέμου εκείνη τη στιγμή, *δεύτερον*, τα θαλάσσια ρεύματα που παρέσυραν την πυραυλάκατο και της άλλαξαν κατεύθυνση (με την πρύμνη πλέον στο οχηματαγωγό) και, *τρίτον* (και σημαντικότερο), τις απρόβλεπτες κινήσεις του πλοιάρχου κ. *Ματθ.* *Πνευματικάκη*, που θεώρησε σκόπιμο να αλλάξει ξαφνικά πορεία, να πλησιάσει την ακτή για να εξοικονομήσει χρόνο και καύσιμα. 
Το οχηματαγωγό έπλεε κατάφωτο, το έβλεπαν όλοι, ακόμη και από την ακτή. Οι αξιωματικοί όμως της πυραυλακάτου, λόγω του ανέμου και των θαλασσίων ρευμάτων, του είχαν στρέψει σε κάποια στιγμή άθελά τους την πλάτη. Το ραντάρ του «Σάμαινα» τους είδε κάποια στιγμή, αλλά δεν αναγνώρισε την πυραυλάκατο (άλλη μια υπερεκτίμηση της ικανότητας του χειριστού ραντάρ) και όταν σε κάποια στιγμή την πλησίασε στα 550 μέτρα και με ταχύτητα 17 μίλια, ε, τότε ήταν αργά. Τα 550 αυτά μέτρα τα κάλυψε μέσα σε 1,5 λεπτό. Και όμως η πυραυλάκατος, σε αυτό το 1,5 λεπτό, είχε τη δυνατότητα να αποφύγει τη σύγκρουση. Αλλά δεν το έκανε, γιατί υπήρξε και λάθος ελιγμός του κυβερνήτη της. 
Αυτός ήταν και ο λόγος που η σύγκρουση έγινε στην πρύμνη του πολεμικού. Το αλουμίνιο τρύπησε αμέσως. Το σκάφος, «τραυματισμένο», έμεινε για λίγα λεπτά στην επιφάνεια και βυθίστηκε σε βάθος 150 μέτρων, 880 μέτρα από την ακτή, παρασύροντας μαζί του τα τέσσερα μέλη του πληρώματος που εκείνη την ώρα, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, κοιμούνταν. 



*ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΣ ΑΞΙΑΣ 20 ΔΙΣ.* 
*Η πυραυλάκατος «Κωστάκος» με πλήρη οπλισμό είχε αξία, σύμφωνα με την εκτίμηση του πλοιάρχου κ. Κοροβέση (Γραφείο Τύπου ΓΕΝ), 20 δισ. δρχ. Οι προσπάθειες για την ανέλκυσή της (αν τελικά επιτύχουν) θα στοιχίσουν μερικά ακόμη εκατομμύρια. Αλλά το σκάφος θα είναι άχρηστο. Ο οπλισμός ­ οι περίφημοι πύραυλοι Πένγκιουιν ­ έχει καταστραφεί, το ίδιο και τα πυροβόλα της, ενώ αμφισβητείται αν μπορούν και πάλι να χρησιμοποιηθούν οι τέσσερις πανάκριβες μηχανές της, τύπου MDU, γερμανικής κατασκευής, όμοιες με αυτές που χρησιμοποιούν και τα υποβρύχια.* *Αξιοσημείωτο είναι ότι η πυραυλάκατος αυτή θωρείται ένα από τα πιο αξιόμαχα όπλα των Ενόπλων Δυνάμεων. Ταχύπλοο, ευέλικτο, με ισχυρότατο οπλισμό, ιδανική για το Αιγαίο, αφού μπορεί να κρυφτεί σε θαλάσσιες σπηλιές και να εφορμήσει ξαφνικά στον εχθρό.* 


πηγή Ν. ΧΑΣΑΠΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ | Κυριακή 10 Νοεμβρίου 1996

----------


## ρ-75

TO EXΩ ΔΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΣΤΟ ΝΑΥΣΤΑΘΜΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΦΕΡΑΝΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΣΑΜΟ.ΣΥΓΚΛΟΝΙΣΤΗΚΟ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ.

----------


## karystos

Φίλε Grotta τα πράγματα δεν έγιναν έτσι όπως τα περιγράφεις. Καμιά αιφνιδιαστική πορεία δεν άλλαξε ο Πνευματικάκης και ο Λάζαρης ΗΤΑΝ στη γέφυρα όταν το ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ έβγαινε από το Βαθύ στις 18.07 με πορεία 310 - δηλαδή προς το ΚΩΣΤΑΚΟΣ και έγινε αντιληπτό τόσο οπτικά όσο και από την αναφορά του ΚΠΜ προς τη γέφυρα. Σύμφωνα με τους ισχυρισμούς του ενώ την προηγούμενη μισή ώρα είχε ανέβει τρεις φορές στη γέφυρα για να εποπτεύσει την κατάσταση, παρ' όλο που γύρω του δεν υπήρχε τίποτα ούτε και καμιά αναφορά από το ΚΠΜ, όταν είδε το ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ να κατευθύνεται προς το πλοίο του κατέβηκε στο καρέ χωρίς να δώσει καμιά εντολή στον Α/Φ και ούτε που ξαναενδιαφέρθηκε. Τα ρεύματα (?), ο έντονος διατοιχισμός (?) που ανάγκασε τον Α/Φ να αναπλωρίσει, η ξεπεσούρα του ΚΩΣΤΑΚΟΣ ενάντια στον άνεμο (ΒΔ 3 Bf), o χειρισμός προς την ανοικτή θάλασσα παραβιάζοντας ακόμη περισσότερο την ήδη παραβιασμένη εντολή τήρησης απόστασης 840 yrds από την ακτή και πολλά άλλα δείχνουν ότι τα πράγματα δεν έγιναν έτσι όπως επειχειρήθηκε να παρουσιαστεί ότι έγιναν. Θυμίζω το ντελίριο των γνωστών ΜΜΕ κατά του Πνευματικάκη και μια μνημειώδη εκπομπή της κυρίας Παναγιωταρέα όπου το κύριο επιχείρημα ήταν ότι ο Λάζαρης ήταν απόφοιτος του τάδε περιώνυμου Κολλεγίου των ΗΠΑ άρα εκ προοιμίου ανεύθυνος! Το πως λοιπόν και γιατί ο Λάζαρης δεν κάθησε στο σκαμνί αλλά μόνο ο Α/Φ του ΚΩΣΤΑΚΟΣ, ο πλοίαρχος του ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ και ο Α/Φ του ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ είναι μια ανήκουστη ιστορία. Δηλαδή ο κυβερνήτης πολεμικού σε εμπόλεμη κατάσταση να είναι ανεύθυνος για τον εμβολισμό του πλοίου του από ένα αργοκίνητο ποστάλι, το οποίο ο ίδιος είχε δει με τα μάτια του, πέρα από τις τρείς αναφορές του ΚΠΜ. Αυτό άλλωστε του είπε και ο πρόεδρος του δευτεροβάθμιου δικαστηρίου στη Σύρο όπου εξετάστηκε σαν μάρτυρας. Όπως λες κι εσύ το ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ το παρακολουθούσαν τόσο από τη γέφυρα όσο και από τα ραντάρ του ΚΩΣΤΑΚΟΣ, τα δρομολόγια και οι πορείες των ποσταλιών στην περιοχή είναι σταθερές και γνωστές, οπότε ήξεραν πολύ καλά ότι θα γύριζε συνεχώς αριστερά δίπλα από την ακτή αφού πήγαινε στο Καρλόβασι. Αυτή την πορεία ακολουθούν τα ποστάλια εδώ και εξήντα χρόνια. Ήδη από τις 18.19 είχε γυρίσει στις 300 μοίρες όπως ανέφερε στη γέφυρα και το ΚΠΜ του ΚΩΣΤΑΚΟΣ. Η ταχύτητά του ήταν 15 μίλια (στο ανεκδιήγητο αρχικό βούλευμα 19/98 του Ναυτοδικείου Πειραιά χαρακτηρίστηκε υπερβολική !!!). Το ΚΩΣΤΑΚΟΣ ήταν σε φάση "απόκρυψης" κι όχι μόνο αγκίστρωσης, που σημαίνει ότι ουσιαστικά δε φαινόταν στο ρανταρ του ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ κι αυτό το ήξεραν οι αξιωματικοί του πολύ καλά, αφού "χρησιμοποιούσαν" το ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ στην άσκηση εν αγνοία του πλοιάρχου του. Ο Πνευματικάκης δεν ήταν υποχρεωμένος να είναι στη γέφυρα. Θα μπορούσε να είναι στην καμπίνα του οπότε ακολουθώντας το σκεπτικό της απαλλαγής Λάζαρη (δεν παραπέμφθηκε καν σε δίκη επειδή δεν ήταν στη γέφυρα ώστε "να προιδεαστεί για το επερχόμενο ζημιογόνο αποτέλεσμα" αν και οι χρονικές στιγμές το διαψεύδουν) θα απαλασσόταν και αυτός. Να του ρίχνουμε λοιπόν ευθύνη συμμετοχής για ένα ατύχημα που οφείλεται σε στραβές μαγκιές άλλων δεν είναι σωστό.

----------


## Grotta

Φίλε karystos,
 αν παρατηρήσεις καλά στο τέλος του άρθρου θα δείς ότι δεν είναι δικό μου αλλά γνωστό δημοσιογράφου.
Τις λεπτομέρειες του ατυχήματος τις ξέρουν καλά αυτοί που ήταν εκεί .

Ανέβασα το θέμα για να μην ξεχαστούν αυτά τα παιδιά που πνίγηκαν σαν τα ποντίκια μέσα στο σκάφος.
Φαντάζεσαι την αγωνία τους να προσπαθούν να γλυτώσουν μέσα απο τα παγωμένα νερά που κατάκλυζαν το σκάφος μέσα στην νύχτα.


Όσο για τον πρώην κυβερνήτη ,αφού αποστρατεύτηκε ξέρεις που δουλεύει?

----------


## Apostolos

Ειναι απαράδεκτο ακόμα και μετά απο χρόνια να παραβλέπουμε τόσο απαίσια την αλήθεια και να μην παραδεχόμαστε την υποκρισία της Εξουσίας!!! Αποφάσεις που κλονίζουν το ηθικό τόσο των αξιωματικών Ε.Ν. & Π.Ν. που αντι τα λάθη να μας οδηγήσουν στην αλήθεια και στην μή επανάληψη τους εμείς αποφασίζουμε να επιλέξουμε το δρόμο της αντιμαχίας! Εχουμε υπηρετήσει και εμείς στο ΠΝ και γνωρίζουμε έστω και λίγο το χαμηλότατο επίπεδο ναυτικής κατάστασης των Αξιωματικών ΠΝ, το χαμηλότατο επίπεδο συντήρησης των πλοίων τους, την κακή νοοτροπία για την ανάπαυση και την ελευθερία ανάληψης πρωτοβουλίας! Εχω εκτελέσει βάρδια στη Γέφυρα για πάνω από 14 ώρες με ελάχιστο ύπνο, με κυβερνήτη που ήξερε ΔΚΑΣ λίγο παραπάνω από το επίπεδο ενός ιστιοπλόου! Με παράλογες νοοτροπίες και φόβο για τον άγνωστο (προς αυτούς) κόσμο της θάλασσας! Δεν θα ήθελα να μηδενίσω όλο το ΠΝ γιατί συνάντησα και πλέον σημαντικούς ανθρώπους (που εκεί στηρίζεται όλο το Ναυτικό). Ας προσπαθήσουμε να αλλάξουμε τις κακές νοοτροπίες να εκσυγχρονίσουμε ανθρώπους, ιδεολογίες και εξοπλισμούς για να μήν θρηνήσουμε άλλα θύματα. Να μην επιτραπεί ξανά να πλέυσουν πλοία με εξοπλισμό τύπου Σάμαινα (με εκείνο το ρανταράκι για ψαρόβαρκές) αλλά και τα πολεμικά πληρώματα να αποκτήσουν και την ναυτική κατάρτιση που τους χρειάζεται... Γιατι να μην εκτελούν και ενα εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι σε εμπορικό πλοίο (όπως κάνουν οι λιμενικοί) για να δουν και την άλλη πλευρά? Όπως εμείς αποκομίζουμε εμπειρίες και γνώσεις απο αυτούς να αποκτούν άλλες τόσες και απο εμάς...

----------


## ρ-75

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΑΠΟΣΤΕΛΕ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΕ ΣΕ ΠΟΙΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ;

----------


## karystos

Φίλε Grotta μιας και εσύ το ανέβασες απάντησα σε εσένα, χωρίς προσωπική αιχμή αλλά για κάποια αποκατάσταση της αλήθειας. Οι νεκροί που όπως σωστά λες δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε, απαιτούσαν και απαιτούν αλήθεια κι όχι διάφορα μαγειρέματα για δήθεν προστασία του γοήτρου του Π.Ν. Στους διάφορους γνωστούς δημοσιογράφους απάντησα και το 1996 και το 1997 και το 1998 έως ότου τελεσιδίκησε η υπόθεση. Για τον συγκεκριμένο δεν αμφισβητώ ότι είναι γνωστός, αμφισβητώ τα όσα αβασάνιστα έγραψε για να συμβιβάσει τα ασυμβίβαστα. Ακόμη και την ταχύτητα του ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ ανέβασε (από τους 14,8 kn στους 17,00 kn) για να φταίει περισσότερο ο Πνευματικάκης. Φταίει λίγο ο ένας, φταίει λίγο ό άλλος, για να τα έχουμε με όλους καλά. Δεν είναι έτσι. Για τον πρωήν κυβερνήτη δεν έχω την παραμικρή ιδέα τι κάνει. Το βούλευμα 19/98 του Ναυτοδικείου έχει δημοσιευτεί, έχει απαντηθεί στα επίμαχα σημεία (χωρίς καμιά διάψευση), είναι πολυσέλιδο, όποιος θέλει να μάθει περισσότερα μπορεί να το βρεί και να το διαβάσει. 

Το ρανταράκι που λέει ο φίλος Απόστολος οπωσδήποτε ήταν ακόμη και το 1996 αναχρονισμός. Όμως και καλύτερο ρανταρ να είχε το ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ πολύ δύσκολα θα απέφευγε τη σύγκρουση, επειδή ένα πλοίο του μεγέθους του ΚΩΣΤΑΚΟΣ που έχει αγκιστρωθεί σαν προέκταση της ακτής και δείχνει την πρύμη κι όχι τη μπάντα προς το επερχόμενο, είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να "χτυπηθεί" και να ξεχωρίσει από τη στεριά. Πέρα από αυτά τα πολεμικά έχουν σύγχρονα μέσα ηλεκτρονικών παρεμβολών κι αυτό ισχύει και για την προκειμένη περίπτωση. Αν θυμάμαι μάλιστα καλά είχε γίνει και σχετική προειδοποίηση προς τους πλοιάρχους των ποσταλιών. Ο ατυχής Δημούλκας (Α/Φ ΚΩΣΤΑΚΟΣ) είχε συμπληρώσει εντακάμιση ώρες βάρδιας στη γέφυρα όταν έγινε η σύγκρουση.

----------


## Ellinis

Όταν ανελκύστηκε το Κωστάκος το ακούμπησαν σε ένα ντόκο στο ναύσταθμο πίσω από το υπόστεγο των υποβρυχίων. Εκεί δίπλα, μέσα σε ένα κοντέϊνερ, κάναμε σκοπιά όσοι μας τύχαινε η "βάρδια Κωστάκος".

Ειδικά η βραδυνή βάρδια ήταν με διαφορά η χειρότερη του ναυστάθμου. Σε ένα έρημο μέρος που δεν πέρναγε ψυχή να κάθεσε στο παγωμένο κοντέϊνερ με θέα το χάσμα του Κωστάκος... 
Για να ρίξω λίγο την ένταση των προηγούμενων ποστ θα σας μεταφέρω και μια ιστοριούλα από το 1997, όταν ένας κληρούχας μη θέλοντας να πάει για βραδυνή βάρδια στο Κωστάκος, την αντάλλαξε με ένα φουκαρά που δέχτηκε να πάει για κάνα-δύο χιλιάρικα. Τελικά ο "φουκαράς" δεν άντεξε παραπάνω από μια ώρα και το έσκασε πηγαίνοντας για ύπνο και όταν εμφανίστηκε η εφοδεία (ο αξιωματικός που ελέγχει τη βάρδια) δεν βρήκε κανένα...και ο κληρούχας έκανε καμιά 10 μέρες ένδον...

Αλήθεια, το σκαρί του Κωστάκος τι απέγινε; τότε λέγανε πως το είχε αγοράσει η Gilette για να το κάνει ξυραφάκια...

----------


## koukou

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deX8PQJdej4
Ένα  βίντεο με την ανέλκυση του τπκ κωστάκος

----------

